# Wolf - 4 yr. Old male- Montague NJ



## Puppy-Wuppy (Sep 11, 2002)

Wolf was pulled from a shelter for person but it was not a good fit and instead of returning him to the kill shelter, they gave him up and I took him in as I could not bring him back to the shelter either. I am currently boarding this dog in Montague, NJ. He doesn't not have much more time. I've exhausted all rescue contacts I have as well as fosters. Everyone is full and no one has room for this dog that needs special handling.

Wolf is a big boy, but easy walker on the leash. He shows mild interest in other large dogs on leash, and high hunt drive for small dogs. He is not a barker but a howler. His temperament is very indifferent yet social. He is alouf and independent. He is an easy dog but can push you rather quickly if you are not maintaining heirchy in his pack. He would not do well with children or other pets (birds, horses, sheep, dogs) as he has predatory instincts. He is currently being boarded and will need a permanent home soon. I am running out of boarding $$ for him. He doesn't do well in crated or confined conditions, not showing separation anxiety but rather general uncomfortableness that turns into anxiety. He can be trained for the
crate as he shows no fear of the crate. He should go to a home with experience in large dominant dogs.
He is more comfortable outdoors during the afternoons than in the house as he doesn't seem to settle. He does get carsick. He is about 4 yrs old, male, approximately 80 pounds with a small scar around his neck, probably from an embedded tie out or collar. Please email me with adoption availability, fostering, or if rescue can accept as of now I have till Monday. [email protected]


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

none of the gsd rescues have any room? have you tried Pet Adoption League in hackettstown to see if they have any room?
or maybe some all breed rescues?


----------

